# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Ατμοσίδερο Stirella SX430D δεν βγάζει ατμό

## alpennas

Καλησπέρα σας,
Χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια σας πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.
Έχω το συγκεκριμένο ατμοσίδερο το οποίο ξαφνικά δεν βγάζει ατμό.
Λοιπόν αφού είδα στο forum αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις έκανα τα εξής :
*1.*Έλεγξα τον διακόπτη που είναι στο σίδερο πάνω να δω αν δουλεύει - μήπως και δεν δίνει εντολή να ανοίξει ο ατμός προς το σίδερο. Ο διακόπτης δουλεύει εντάξει (πατάω το κουμπί και με το πολύμετρο ακούγεται μπίπ όσο το κουμπί είναι πατημένο).
*2.*Φύσηξα τους σωλήνες από την ηλεκτροβάνα προς το σίδερο και βγάζουν κανονικά αέρα.
*3.*Μέτρησα το πηνίο και μου βγάζει 2.43Ω όταν μετράω με κλίμακα στο πολύμετρο 20Κ.
*4.*Το μπόιλερ ζεσταίνει κανονικά και μάλιστα όταν έχει σβήσει το φωτάκι που έχει στο μπόιλερ άνοιξα το καπάκι πλήρωσης που βάζουμε νερό στο μπόιλερ και ο ατμός βγαίνει από εκεί, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι ατμός παράγεται αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να φτάσει στο σίδερο.
*5.*Όταν πατάω το διακόπτη που έχει στο σίδερο (του χεριού) για να ελευθερώσει τον ατμό, δεν ακούγεται τίποτα, δηλαδή κάποιος ήχος τύπου κλικ κλακ που να σημαίνει ότι δουλεύει κάτι. 
Συμπέρασμα : Θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να χάλασε η ηλεκτροβάνα και να μην επιτρέπει στον ατμό να φτάσει στο σίδερο.
Πείτε μου τη γνώμη σας, αν θέλετε μπορώ να ανεβάσω και φωτό (αν κρίνετε σκόπιμο)
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

εντάξει σωστά όλα αυτά που λες . αλλά εκτός του ότι δεν ακούς το κλικ στην βαλβίδα έλεγξες αν πηγαίνει τουλάχιστον τάση εκεί? στις επαφές του? αν πηγαίνει τότε είσαι σωστός σε όλα

----------


## studio52

Η βανα ειναι βουλωμενη Αλεξανδρε με αποτελεσμα η βαλβιδα που ειναι εσωτερικα να εχει κολληση στην θεση που εμποδιζει την διελευση του ατμου  , να το πας σε σερβις να στην αλλαξουν η να στην καθαρισουν ( αν την αλλαξουν να σου δωσουν την παλια γιατι μπορει να στην καθαρισουν και να την πληρωσεις για καινουργια ) .

----------


## alpennas

Πέτρο και Παναγιώτη ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια σας.
Σήμερα τελικά βρήκα και πήρα μια νέα βαλβίδα μαζί με το πηνίο (τώρα είδα τις απαντήσεις σας).
Την έβαλα αλλά πάλι δεν βγάζει ατμό ούτε με την καινούργια.
Ίσως να είναι αυτό που λέει ο Πέτρος δηλαδή δεν είδα αν φέρνει ρεύμα μέχρι το πηνίο.
Εδώ τώρα θα χρειαστώ λίγη βοήθεια για να το ελέγξω.
Τάση έχει την τάση δικτύου δηλαδή 220~230 Volt? Αν ναι που θα μετρήσω στο πηνίο? Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να μετρήσω εκεί που δείχνω στη φωτογραφία. 
φωτογραφία 2.jpg 
Φαντάζομαι ότι πρέπει να φέρνει τάση όταν σβήσει το φωτάκι που έχει στο μπόιλερ και όταν πατάω το κουμπί που έχει το σίδερο για την έξοδο του ατμού? ή δεν έχει σημασία και μόλις το βάλω στη πρίζα θα πρέπει να μου δείχνει τάση δικτύου?
Αν τελικά δεν δείχνει τάση, μπορεί να φταίει ένας πυκνωτής που έχει παραδίπλα? 
φωτογραφία 3.jpg
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## alpennas

Πέτρο είσαι σωστός.
Τελικά δεν φέρνει ρεύμα στο μαύρο καλώδιο (αυτό που είναι μόνο του) που πάει στο ρελέ.
Καμία ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να βρω που είναι κομμένο το καλώδιο.
Θα το έλεγχα σε τακτά σημεία με το μπιπ του πολυμέτρου αν είχα πρόσβαση στο καλώδιο.Δεν θέλω και δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω γιατί είναι δεμένο μαζί με το σωλήνα που στέλνει ατμό στο σίδερο.
Στην τελική θα του περάσω ένα καλώδιο εξωτερικά και θα τελειώσω.
Περιμένω ιδέες.
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## alpennas

Παρακαλώ να κλείσει το θέμα.
Επισκευάστηκε το ατμοσίδερο, όπως είπα και πριν τελικά η βλάβη ήταν στο καλώδιο, αντικαταστάθηκε και όλα Ο.Κ.
Ευχαριστώ όλους που βοήθησαν με τις γνώσεις τους για το πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα.
Μακάρι να μπορέσω να βοηθήσω σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις και εγώ.  
Ευχαριστώ !

----------

